
Turn any website into word swarm - aabbcc1241
https://htmlpreview.github.io/?https://github.com/beenotung/swarm.js/blob/dist/dist/index.html
======
aabbcc1241
The script converts each characters on the website into a moving span.

I made this script to have fun when I was old-school about javascript (no
framework, no dependencies, no VDOM).

It's quite relaxing to see the words 'reactive' like atoms.

